# Can I get another vehicle without paying a new deposit my car was totaled 3 weeks after I got it.



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

I could really use some help if anyone knows anything about this, I had just got started driving with Uber the beginning of March and had a 2014 Nissan Sentra which I leased through Xchange Leasing. I had made only 2 payments when a vehicle ran a red light and T-boned me at an intersection. (I was offline) The guy had full coverage, and so did I through ALLSTATE who totalled the car and was really quick too! However I am unable to get in touch with anyone at Xchange leasing to tell me if I can go get another car. The lease has been paid off by insurance, I had (and still do) have a perfect driving record. Allstate is keeping me without increasing my rates, so I am good to walk into the dealership, get a car and drive out! Also I paid a $400 deposit which I believe I should be able to use with the next car since I was only 2 weeks into the lease. Anyone know anything? Please I am going crazy not working and don't have any transportation either . I can't afford the price of a rental without income from driving......


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Maybe a trip to an exchange showroom for answers?

Some have said Xchange is a one time/one car deal... please report back with the official answer.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> Maybe a trip to an exchange showroom for answers?
> 
> Some have said Xchange is a one time/one car deal... please report back with the official answer.


I made an appointment for tomorrow. I signed on to my app on the partner site and it said you are eligible for a leased vehicle from Xchange leasing so I went ahead and made an appointment LOL..... see what happens......


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

Believe me I have been trying like hell to get an "official" answer..... They are so quick to make sure to take your money, and then send you to collections even though your car is lying somewhere in a junkyard waiting to get parted out....Even though the other guy STOPPED....Admitted he RAN the red light, was found 100% liable, and Allstate got it all in order really fast for me.....They have been horrible at returning their emails, phone calls and mine too. I am feeling like I am getting it in the "you know what" because I didn't do a damn thing wrong,, I could've said I was injured really bad too and worked this thing really good. But, nope, all I want is a replacement vehicle so I can go back to Ubering so I don't starve to death. You would think they would be happy to do it too considering the investigation found the car to be worth more then they even had put on the contract for the lease in the first place. They haven't lost anything..... And if they don't let me lease another car when this is all said and done WITHOUT making me pay a new deposit it just might be time to Lawyer up? Opinions please if any are there I really need some......... Thanks


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

LOTS of hidden costs with leasing a car from Xchange.... please keep us posted on the outcome!


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

Well I was told they don't do "second chance" leases.... But you see, I don;t think in this case I am a second chance since I barely got outta the gate. I was 12 days into the " First" chance when I got TBONED BY A 92 BUICK RIVIERA! I didn't do anything to deserve a second chance for. They need to give me back my four hundred bucks if they don't wanna lease me another car. I have a perfect driving record, and still do, and as far as I am concerned this doesnt consitute a second chance. I read the lease agreement and there isn't anything about if you get smashed by another driver in an accident in the first few weeks and it doesn't really say anything either way....HMMMMMMM


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

it seems you get exactly one chance with exchange... and you had terrible luck


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I would go to a National News Agency and try to sell your story.

Even try TMZ? Heck, monitize this any way you can.

If you don't get back your $400, and I would expect you will? Talk to Allstate about getting both the $400 Deposit and if you haven't already, lost wages included in the settlement from the other Auto insurance company.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

Yea I may as well try for it in my subregation whatever that is....my rental reimbursemnt.... I only worked for two weeks.... so i don't know if they will get me anything on the lost wages...But maybe pain and suffering....especially in the ASS....Because my ass hurts like hell from all this SHIT!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for confirming they do not do Second Chance leases. 

Keep us posted on how Insurance deals with Uber and if your lease payments continue to pile up even though you can't drive the car.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

I am going to try to get the $400 back plus money for pain and suffering cause this whole thing has been a huge pain in the ass! Also Xchange leasing is now saying they are saying they have sent it someplace for "special consideration" and to please be patient and they will reply "soon" I am going to email them everyday, maybe twice a day.......I want another car.

I emailed them and said "can you please sending me payment notices on a car I don't have anymore" Also i went onto my account and removed the vehicle myself from the account ......LOL


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

KC4EVR said:


> Yea I may as well try for it in my subregation whatever that is....my rental reimbursemnt.... I only worked for two weeks.... so i don't know if they will get me anything on the lost wages...But maybe pain and suffering....especially in the ASS....Because my ass hurts like hell from all this SHIT!


You did work/drive and with a long term lease commitment, you were committed to work, right?

How much should you be compensated for lost income? I can't say but it should be significant. Don't undersell yourself.

I'm not promoting anyone doing an Uber Xchange Lease (far far from this. Actual, NO ONE should). But I'm supporting you and your being compensated for the situation you are currently in.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

All I know is I am going to keep on emailing them every day, maybe even twice a day until they do something besides sending me BS responses. yesterday they did say they were doing a "special Investigation" into my accident and it's circumstances. I demanded they either give me a new leased vehicle or give me my 400 bucks back. They told me to be patient. I said I don't have the time or the money to be patient and that maybe someone from the SF Chronicle may like to get wind of how they treat innocent people like me. They got their car paid for and it's sitting in a warehouse somewhere ready to get parted out and make more money I am sure. Everyone's a winner here but me and i didn't do a damn thing.... What's wrong with this picture??????? I was thinking about getting a car from Maven. I can't afford one from Hertz or Enterprize cause I don't have the deposit.... Anyone have any ideas I need a vehicle bad... Really bad....


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

KC4EVR said:


> All I know is I am going to keep on emailing them every day, maybe even twice a day until they do something besides sending me BS responses. yesterday they did say they were doing a "special Investigation" into my accident and it's circumstances. I demanded they either give me a new leased vehicle or give me my 400 bucks back. They told me to be patient. I said I don't have the time or the money to be patient and that maybe someone from the SF Chronicle may like to get wind of how they treat innocent people like me. They got their car paid for and it's sitting in a warehouse somewhere ready to get parted out and make more money I am sure. Everyone's a winner here but me and i didn't do a damn thing.... What's wrong with this picture??????? I was thinking about getting a car from Maven. I can't afford one from Hertz or Enterprize cause I don't have the deposit.... Anyone have any ideas I need a vehicle bad... Really bad....


Contact TMZ. Uber has been in the news this year with many negative stories. Yours is interesting, relevant, comes from a different angle, and is first person (you).

I would look to make some $$$ off of this not do another Uber Xchange Lease) just too risky, right).

Look for other work. This is like someone looking out for you and whispering in your ear, "don't do it. Don't commit to another Uber Xchange Lease. They'll just screw you, again... "

Some might be able to make Uber Xchange Lease work, but most can and will not.

Good luck.


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

I think you will be screwed for your deposit, I'm sure the leasing company deducted the amount of the deposit and two payments subtracted from the total amount owed. That's the amount Allstate paid out. Id just stop worrying about getting your money back because your neck AND back are really beginning to ache. It is so bothersome it's effecting your ability to fuction with daily activities. You will need to see a doctor but unfortunately X-rays won't show anything, so an MRI will be needed. When they see your MRI, they will notice something that "could" be the source of your discomfort. So go see a doctor, and get that ball rolling. T boned a car that was totaled will probably be worth 50-80k in compensation to the driver's insurance company. Their goal will be to settle asap. So my advice is to go see a doctor after you notify both insurance companies what has developed. Sorry that the trauma had begun to affect you physically.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

SCdave said:


> Contact TMZ. Uber has been in the news this year with many negative stories. Yours is interesting, relevant, comes from a different angle, and is first person (you).
> 
> I would look to make some $$$ off of this not do another Uber Xchange Lease) just too risky, right).
> 
> ...


You are probably right, (and I already have another vocation, I am an RN on disability x 5years I was doing this to give me something to keep me from losing my mind while waiting for one more surgery before MAYBE being able to go back to the career I actually love and worked getting my degree in!) Now I guess I am losing my mind....Just adding another issue to my already messed up situation! Yeah I think I will try to bring this to the attention of the media. I got a call this morning from Uber Xchange....It was the COLLECTIONS department trying to get a payment from me! They didn't even have any thing in the system about my car being totalled LOL...I let that lady have it too!

*I have for sure had it now....This morning I got a call from Xchange Leasing...At first I thought oooohhhh maybe they are calling to tell me they are gonna gimme a car....But then the lady said she was calling to ask for payment that was delinquent on my Nissan Sentra! I went off on her too! She said as far as she had on her system the car was still being used and she had no record of any accident! I told her she could take her payment and stick it up her.........And that I wasn't making any payments on a piece of metal sitting in a wherehouse someplace waiting to get parted out so they could make more money ..... She said she would make a note on the account and hung up..... Right after that I got a FED EX with a copy of the check for 12,900 to XChange Leasing from AllState Insurance Dated on Monday for the accident and total loss for the 2014 Nissan Sentra leased to me..... What a total joke. I am so pissed off right now..... The lease was for 12,500. So, they made 400.00 from the insurance company, 400.00 from my deposit, and a couple extra payments they took outta my last weeks earnings the week of the accident. And they don't wanna lease me another car because they don't "do second chance leases" What kinda bull shit is that??? How do I get a hold of TMZ?*


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay well I am pretty pissed off. They flat out say they will not give me back my $400 (per my lease agreement)...Now I read that thing(all 22 pages of it) and NOWHERE in it does it say anything about keeping your deposit if you are involved in an accident that isn't your fault, the leased vehicle is totalled, you have only been in the lease for 2 weeks, the liable driver's insurance pays off the vehicle in full and you didn't voluntarily default on the lease. IT doesn't say anything about that type of situation either way......SO, correct me if I am wrong but isn't it true if it isn't in writing they can't enforce it? I want my $400 bucks so I can go work for LYFT....screw UBER


----------



## DontLease (Jan 26, 2017)

Have you called BAMA leasing? They are just as bad but little cheaper. I also had non injury hit and run and still waiting for a car, etc. But you reminded me about exchange leasing maybe can get one there and you get s BAMA car let me know

Yes it sucks you have to get INJURED to get something(I'm thinking next time)


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

DontLease said:


> Have you called BAMA leasing? They are just as bad but little cheaper. I also had non injury hit and run and still waiting for a car, etc. But you reminded me about exchange leasing maybe can get one there and you get s BAMA car let me know
> 
> Yes it sucks you have to get INJURED to get something(I'm thinking next time)


What's BAMA? Where are they and what kinda deposit do they require? Details please LOL..... And yea I guess my neck didn't quite hurt as much as it should have....I have been hurt a few times in my career as a nurse and EMT and the first thing I thought of were OTHERS shame on me!!! Now of course look whos getting it in the you-know-what.... I still haven't heard anything else from XChange and I have a feeling I am gonna be going to arbitration. It seems to be now they got paid by their insurance they SUDDENLY forgot my name.....HMMMMM


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

*Here is an update: It has been over a month now since I was in the accident where I was HIT BY ANOTHER VEHICLE. I wa 100% NOT at fault.....I had been driving and had my lease from Xchanging leasing for only 12 days....As of today (THE lease was paid for on 4/14/2017) in full by insurance. I have been told first NO SECOND CHANCE LEASES....AFTER ARGUING THIS POINT, THAT I WAS NOT A SECOND CHANCE I NEVER DID NOTHING TO NEED A SECOND CHANCE ON IN THE FIRST PLACE) I was also told they would not give me back my $400 deposit. I have been emailing them 2 times a day every day after someone emailed me saying they were forwarding it for " special consideration".......
I have no transportation, no income and no way to get any person....Can any one tell me if they know the email or phone number for Xchange leasing LLC corporate in San Francisco the CEO is Brent West I have googled everything possible. I tried everything I can to get a hold of a live person...ANYBODY please help me.....I deserve another vehicle and I at least want my $400 back dammit....*


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Get a job


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah this whole "gig" is being made up as we move along. The car leasing and all that other BS.... they can do what they want. Unless you can go get a car on your own... I don't see any other outcome.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Go through arbitration to get 400 dollars back and take them to. Small claims court? But you need to be compensated for your livelyhood at least 2500 for the inconvenience of not having havING a car


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

*I am trying to get a hold of somebody at corporate in San Franscisco...I am havng a hell of a time reaching a live human being..ANYONE got any numbers where I can get a hold of somebody?????
*


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

KC4EVR said:


> *I am trying to get a hold of somebody at corporate in San Franscisco...I am havng a hell of a time reaching a live human being..ANYONE got any numbers where I can get a hold of somebody?????*


NOOOOO !!!!!


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

Nooooo


Uberyouber said:


> NOOOOO !!!!!


Does that mean it's not possible?????? Or I shouldn't do it? LOL


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Both... Getting ahold of someone at Uber is nearly impossible and if you do, they probably don't know what they are doing. It took me 5 days to get reimbursed for $1.46 toll one time. Good Luck!


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Try looking them up on linkedin or people related to the company.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

KC4EVR said:


> Nooooo
> 
> Does that mean it's not possible?????? Or I shouldn't do it? LOL


d

There's no number, there's no one to contact.

After the exchange people you have already talked to there's no one above them to appeal to.

It's time to file a lawsuit and get in line behind everyone else who is already suing uber.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

Well, I did send an email and a written letter to the attention of the CEO at Xchange Leasing, and believe it or not I got a response...I'm not sure if this guy is blowing smoke up my ass or not but his response was 

Kathy,
I do apologize and more than understand your situation. You are one of many people who have been effected by this unusual hold that is currently taking place nation wide. Typically by now we would of already had you in a vehicle but due to the system migration it is unforeseen on how long this administrative hold could last. I wish we could give you an answer but we ourselves do not even have an idea as to when this hold will be uplifted. It is effecting our work as well because we sincerely want to help you and our other drivers that are in this kind of situation so you can get back out on the road again because we know y'all have family's to provide for. I assure you when this hold is uplifted we will notify you but we honestly have no idea when our engineers will finish this system migration that is taking place. All I can tell you is that it will not happen in the next week and that we more than apologize for the bind this has put you in.
I know this isn't the update you were looking for but I hope you know that we do care.
Best Regards,
The XChange Leasing Team
















Details


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

KC4EVR said:


> Well, I did send an email and a written letter to the attention of the CEO at Xchange Leasing, and believe it or not I got a response...I'm not sure if this guy is blowing smoke up my ass or not but his response was
> 
> Kathy,
> I do apologize and more than understand your situation. You are one of many people who have been effected by this unusual hold that is currently taking place nation wide. Typically by now we would of already had you in a vehicle but due to the system migration it is unforeseen on how long this administrative hold could last. I wish we could give you an answer but we ourselves do not even have an idea as to when this hold will be uplifted. It is effecting our work as well because we sincerely want to help you and our other drivers that are in this kind of situation so you can get back out on the road again because we know y'all have family's to provide for. I assure you when this hold is uplifted we will notify you but we honestly have no idea when our engineers will finish this system migration that is taking place. All I can tell you is that it will not happen in the next week and that we more than apologize for the bind this has put you in.
> ...


Copy and Paste it in email to Uber Support. Ask Uber, what does this mean?

Or Copy and Paste it on Uber Facebook Page.

Or create a link to a Google Doc Page and then post link with comments in Google Twitter page.

Or do the same on Lyft Facebook Page and Lyft Twitter Page and say, " So Lyft Tean, does Lyft screw their Drivers over like Uber and Uber xchange Lease?"

Google Uber xchange lease and/or negative Uber news, and then send this. xchange Lease email reply and what happen to you a couple of the largest news outlets.

Or do all of the above. But the Spirits of Already Screwed Uber xchange Lease Drivers may be sending you a message that maybe you actually got off cheap and shouldn't do another lease?

Like maybe you should now just try to get your $400 back or maybe a lot more cheese and go onto another line if work?

Good luck.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

SCdave said:


> Copy and Paste it in email to Uber Support. Ask Uber, what does this mean?
> 
> Or Copy and Paste it on Uber Facebook Page.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave I think you are right. I already have another line of work LOL I am a RN (disablity) I was trying to Uber to make some money to supplement my income until I can go back to Nursing because I am making poverty level income on SSDI and they let you make so much money and still get your disabilty..... However, due to the stress this crap has caused me I am willing to go back to the lower income with less stress and my Dr's are in agreement. In fact they don't even think I should be working at all now and I had to really convince them I was okay to do the UBer thing... AS far as all this copy and pasting....I am going to make an attempt to get my $400 bucks back this week(I got another email saying as soon as accounting did their thing and posted the insurance payment I could have my deposit back...They received the insurance check april 18th, how f***ing long can that take....My app still shows the car active on platform even though I have attempted toremove it it won't go away! What a damn JOKE...Ithink I am going to email someone somewhere in the media in San Francisco this is BULLSHIT


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Try The Verge, a tech related online magazine. Just google Uber and The Verge.

Here's a link to relevant article although not the same. Email the journalist who wrote it (byline at top of article ) your story to see if he wants to write an article or if not, can he can pass on to his editor.

https://www.theverge.com/2017/1/19/14330708/uber-ftc-settlement-20-million-driver-mislead-earnings


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

SCdave said:


> Try The Verge, a tech related online magazine. Just google Uber and The Verge.
> 
> Here's a link to relevant article although not the same. Email the journalist who wrote it (byline at top of article ) your story to see if he wants to write an article or if not, can he can pass on to his editor.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/1/19/14330708/uber-ftc-settlement-20-million-driver-mislead-earnings


Well here's and update ......I have been emailing [email protected] leasing at least every other day now for the last few weeks. This is their lastest bullshit NOW to giving me back my deposit or leasing me another car... AND I have written two or three letter to social and news media and am BEYOND pissed off now.....If a lawyer would take this case i don't know but.... Here's there latest excuse. And mind you...My accident was 12 days into my lease. My first payment was due ten days into it so I had the first payment held out of my earning two days before the accident and I made plenty to be withheld. Read on.... 
Kathy,
At this time no we can not give you an answer on when the second lease program will be up and running. You will need to find an alternative solution to your problems. You are not the only individual in this situation either. Looking at your account it looks that you were delinquent on payments before the date of the accident which thus would of led to us repossessing the vehicle later on down the line. This is not a positive indicator on you qualifying for a second lease. We will reach out to you if you qualify to receive any money back but it does not look like you will after the account is balanced due to the money you owed previously to the accident. We will notify you when accounting confirms the balance of your account as well as notify you when we are doing second leases again but for now we are done doing second leases until further notice.
Best,
The XChange Team
I DON'T KNOW HOW THEY CAME UP WITH THIS AT ALL......BECAUSE LIKE I SAID I ONLY HAD THE CAR 12 DAYS AND THE FIRST PAYMENT WAS TAKEN OUT OF MY EARNINGS AND WAS NOT DELINQUENT WTF?????? ARGGGGGGGG!


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

rleezx said:


> Get a job


I not only have a job ( I am on disability) I have a college diploma and a RN license... I am (was) doing Uber to get the heck out of the house, keep from going crazy from boredom while out on disability because I hate not being around people..... And look where it got me. Now I am without transportation, and my Dr's have decided NOT to release me back to work because of this accident as well. Someone's idea of a cruel joke or something? Whatever. Don't judge someone until you know what their situation is. I don't know if that comment "get a job" was supposed to be sarcastic or what but I took it as that........I don't find it amusing.


----------



## sandber (Nov 10, 2015)

KC4EVR said:


> Believe me I have been trying like hell to get an "official" answer..... They are so quick to make sure to take your money, and then send you to collections even though your car is lying somewhere in a junkyard waiting to get parted out....Even though the other guy STOPPED....Admitted he RAN the red light, was found 100% liable, and Allstate got it all in order really fast for me.....They have been horrible at returning their emails, phone calls and mine too. I am feeling like I am getting it in the "you know what" because I didn't do a damn thing wrong,, I could've said I was injured really bad too and worked this thing really good. But, nope, all I want is a replacement vehicle so I can go back to Ubering so I don't starve to death. You would think they would be happy to do it too considering the investigation found the car to be worth more then they even had put on the contract for the lease in the first place. They haven't lost anything..... And if they don't let me lease another car when this is all said and done WITHOUT making me pay a new deposit it just might be time to Lawyer up? Opinions please if any are there I really need some......... Thanks


Hey KC...I am sorry for all the frustration, it's infuriating. I really hope you get the support you deserve and are on the road soon.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

This reads like a Netflix a Original ... When does season two begin


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

KC4EVR said:


> Well here's and update ......I have been emailing [email protected] leasing at least every other day now for the last few weeks. This is their lastest bullshit NOW to giving me back my deposit or leasing me another car... AND I have written two or three letter to social and news media and am BEYOND pissed off now.....If a lawyer would take this case i don't know but.... Here's there latest excuse. And mind you...My accident was 12 days into my lease. My first payment was due ten days into it so I had the first payment held out of my earning two days before the accident and I made plenty to be withheld. Read on....
> Kathy,
> At this time no we can not give you an answer on when the second lease program will be up and running. You will need to find an alternative solution to your problems. You are not the only individual in this situation either. Looking at your account it looks that you were delinquent on payments before the date of the accident which thus would of led to us repossessing the vehicle later on down the line. This is not a positive indicator on you qualifying for a second lease. We will reach out to you if you qualify to receive any money back but it does not look like you will after the account is balanced due to the money you owed previously to the accident. We will notify you when accounting confirms the balance of your account as well as notify you when we are doing second leases again but for now we are done doing second leases until further notice.
> Best,
> ...


I have a couple pf questions ... 1) Do you know what the deposit was for? 2) Was it refundable? 3) At any point did you read your paperwork ... You say that you deserve a 2nd chance ... The business has the right to refuse anyone ... You gave them total control over you and that vehicle ... They can deactivate you for any reason they deem ... It's just like any other job ... If you are let go, collect your things ago ... Why are you trying to work for a company that does not want you ... I believe your $400 deposit was just that , a non-refundable deposit fee for the transaction you made to get the car ... FATE: says you should move on after only working for Uber less than 2 weeks and then totaling your Car that was paid in full ... Telemarket ... No car or travel required .


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> I have a couple pf questions ... 1) Do you know what the deposit was for? 2) Was it refundable? 3) At any point did you read your paperwork ... You say that you deserve a 2nd chance ... The business has the right to refuse anyone ... You gave them total control over you and that vehicle ... They can deactivate you for any reason they deem ... It's just like any other job ... If you are let go, collect your things ago ... Why are you trying to work for a company that does not want you ... I believe your $400 deposit was just that , a non-refundable deposit fee for the transaction you made to get the car ... FATE: says you should move on after only working for Uber less than 2 weeks and then totaling your Car that was paid in full ... Telemarket ... No car or travel required .


Of Course I read paperwork....It was called a LEASE AGREEMENT.... And....The deposit is only non-refundable if you do not comply with the terms of it, IE: not making payments, defaulting on it, etc..Otherwise it is refundable. There is the answer to #1-3....As far as being deactivated, where did I say in any of my posts that I had been deactivated. In fact no one has even let me go as far as driving for Uber goes, I believe maybe you didn't understand what I am talking about here....I never said anything about Uber not wanting me. Or letting me go. And as far as totalling the car goes.....Well some ass hole running a red light and t-boning me doesn't constitute me "totalling" my car....Who the hell are you? You have a really bad attitude and you obviously didn't read anything in this thread very well either.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

KC4EVR said:


> Of Course I read paperwork....It was called a LEASE AGREEMENT.... And....The deposit is only non-refundable if you do not comply with the terms of it, IE: not making payments, defaulting on it, etc..Otherwise it is refundable. There is the answer to #1-3....As far as being deactivated, where did I say in any of my posts that I had been deactivated. In fact no one has even let me go as far as driving for Uber goes, I believe maybe you didn't understand what I am talking about here....I never said anything about Uber not wanting me. Or letting me go. And as far as totalling the car goes.....Well some ass hole running a red light and t-boning me doesn't constitute me "totalling" my car....Who the hell are you? You have a really bad attitude and you obviously didn't read anything in this thread very well either.


When I said Uber doesn't want you, I'm simply saying they are not working with you to get you back on board ... Even though you say the car crash (under 2 weeks ) wasn't your fault, you may be considered a liability ... And YOU said the car was totaled cuz the insurance company paid the car off ... Learn how to take constructive criticism ... Just because someone does not agree with you, doesn't mean attitude ... Our anger ... Needless to say my point was to say the Hell with uber and move on with your life ... Still try to get your deposit, but to Hell with working with them.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Someone already said it, but seriously, the average liability payout for an accident like this is $140,000... That's more $ than you'll make with UberX in 10 years.

Ever since the accident you've started having frequently recurring painful headaches.

With the other driver at fault, and the vehicle a total loss, there should be no problem winning the case.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

RussellP said:


> Someone already said it, but seriously, the average liability payout for an accident like this is $140,000... That's more $ than you'll make with UberX in 10 years.
> 
> Ever since the accident you've started having frequently recurring painful headaches.
> 
> With the other driver at fault, and the vehicle a total loss, there should be no problem winning the case.


And Mental issues due to STRESS......and alot of it........where can I lawyer up?


----------



## Precept (Jan 27, 2017)

KC4EVR said:


> Okay well I am pretty pissed off. They flat out say they will not give me back my $400 (per my lease agreement)...Now I read that thing(all 22 pages of it) and NOWHERE in it does it say anything about keeping your deposit if you are involved in an accident that isn't your fault, the leased vehicle is totalled, you have only been in the lease for 2 weeks, the liable driver's insurance pays off the vehicle in full and you didn't voluntarily default on the lease. IT doesn't say anything about that type of situation either way......SO, correct me if I am wrong but isn't it true if it isn't in writing they can't enforce it? I want my $400 bucks so I can go work for LYFT....screw UBER


Any chance u can post that lease without ur personal information?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

KC4EVR said:


> *I am trying to get a hold of somebody at corporate in San Franscisco...I am havng a hell of a time reaching a live human being..ANYONE got any numbers where I can get a hold of somebody?????*


If that isn't a sign of a ponzy along with the numerous criminal investigations and hundreds upon hundreds of civil suits, then I don't know what else is.

Has there even been a company in the history of business with such a high valuation AND no phone number???

No. Sorry Kathy.

#fübrn


----------

